# sxbarnes' high rep squat log



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi All,

To stop me spamming other peoples journals with my own successes:rolleye: heres the log of my diddly squats since November....

Started out doing high rep squats at 80kg, 90kg and 100kg. Aim is to get to 30 reps with no more than two rest pauses. When done its up the weights next session...

6th Nov...

High rep squats....

26x80kg

21x90kg

16x100kg

12th Nov...

30x80kg

22x90kg

18x100kg

22nd Nov...

90kgx24

100kgx22

110kgx18

3rd Dec...

28x 90kg

24x100kg

18x110kg

So two PBs on the 90 and 100. 30x90kg should happen next week. Then squatting 100,110 and 120kg

12th Dec...

My Squat Watch...

30x90kg, PB only one RP so 100,110,120 next week

26x100kg, PB looking good for 30x100 next week then

14x110kg, down from 18 last week.

For some reason I widened my stance and it didn't work. Noted.

19th Dec...

Squat watch...

100kg x 30 , PB

110kg x 20 , PB

120kg x 14 , PB (cos not done 120 yet!)

So 110,120,130 next week. There is a pattern appearing! :thumb:

30th Dec..

.Here they are at last...

Just done my squats...

110kg x 25

120kg x 20

130kg x 13.

So all good. Should see 110kg x 30 in two weeks maybe??

Bought a new Shrek belt and some stripey knee sleeves from strength shop. No clicking knees or lower back pain. I know that brick wall is out there but I don't know when I'm gonna hit it! :thumb:

5th January 2014

High Rep squats

110kg x 28

120kg x 21

130kg x 15

So looks like 110kgx30 is on the cards next week!

Shrek belt is the bollocks!

Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....

20th January 2014

High rep squats at local gym , not normal gym. Weights were everywhere and I couldn't count so did 120 instead of 110 first!!

120kg x 23

110kg x 20

130kg x 13

Not the best but will be back on it next week....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

First in!!!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Are all three sets to failure mate ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

3rd in!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> First in!!!!


You had better be!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Are all three sets to failure mate ?


Yea failure or 30 reps. Usually failure!


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some videos would be great if you can do some? High rep squats use to absolutely kill me.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Although I prefer to train heavy every now and then I'll throw in some high rep squats.. My favourite being 20 down


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Some videos would be great if you can do some? High rep squats use to absolutely kill me.


Am on my tod most of the time. Lets see if I can sort some out though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

smity220385 said:


> Although I prefer to train heavy every now and then I'll throw in some high rep squats.. My favourite being 20 down


I can see 20s coming soon 150-160 I reckon!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just prop phone on a bench side on or something. Gonna start doing some training videos soon hopefully.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just prop phone on a bench side on or something. Gonna start doing some training videos soon hopefully.


The guy at the desk is pretty helpful. will ask when its quiet


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In for blue vest pics! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> In for blue vest pics! :thumbup1:


Blue t shirt. Will that do?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Blue t shirt. Will that do?


No, blue vest!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> No, blue vest!


Oh ok. How about if i roll up the sleeves...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Oh ok. How about if i roll up the sleeves...


Come on now, we've all done blue vest pics....your turn now!

Nice to see you start a journal anyway. :thumbup1: (First pic needs to be blue vest one though)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Come on now, we've all done blue vest pics....your turn now!
> 
> Nice to see you start a journal anyway. :thumbup1: (First pic needs to be blue vest one though)


Oh ok. You are soooo persuasive!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I do high rep squats once a week. Brutal but effective.

Up to 20 with 122.5kg. Seldom get more than 14 on the second set though.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I do high rep squats once a week. Brutal but effective.
> 
> Up to 20 with 122.5kg. Seldom get more than 14 on the second set though.


Yea defintely brutal. I can't do anything for a least half hour after. What weight is your first set? If you look at the stats they all seem to be about 23-25 first set, 17-20 2nd set, 12-15 3rd set. Do you do the two rest pauses? You get 6-8 extra reps from them...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Need videos of these.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea defintely brutal. I can't do anything for a least half hour after. What weight is your first set? If you look at the stats they all seem to be about 23-25 first set, 17-20 2nd set, 12-15 3rd set. Do you do the two rest pauses? You get 6-8 extra reps from them...


I warm up with Freehand x 20, 30kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 85kg x 5, 105kg x 5, then 2 working sets with the top weight. I train full body 3x a week, so volume is very low

I do them 'breathing squat' style - 3 deep breaths between reps. If I didn't do this, I'd probably pass out around 10. I'm pretty close to my cardiovascular limit when I hit 20.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Need videos of these.


Yea lets see what I can do. Good to have you in mate:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I warm up with Freehand x 20, 30kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 85kg x 5, 105kg x 5, then 2 working sets with the top weight. I train full body 3x a week, so volume is very low
> 
> I do them 'breathing squat' style - 3 deep breaths between reps. If I didn't do this, I'd probably pass out around 10. I'm pretty close to my cardiovascular limit when I hit 20.


 Yea I do a lot less warm up. Just a few sets of 60x10!! I start whining like a cat when I'm on my last reps.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I do a lot less warm up. Just a few sets of 60x10!! I start whining like a cat when I'm on my last reps.


When you get to my age, you'll be doing more warmups


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Major Eyeswater said:


> When you get to my age, you'll be doing more warmups


Haha. I think we're about the same mate. 46! Legs are nicely warmed up a n hour before.. knee sleeves + Freezey spray the works!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> In


Nice one Ben!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like a good log..


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In for this mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> In for this mate.


Nice one matey! Didn't want to leave you out. Will stop spamming your journal now! haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one matey! Didn't want to leave you out. Will stop spamming your journal now! haha


Don't worry about it, must start updating it myself lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Trained Chest today. Benched 60kg incline and 40kg flat. Wooooo Wooooo! This is the first time I have benched anything flat since March! :cursing:

So hopefully my shoulder injury is on the way out.

Visiting Ye Olde Stamford tomorrow. Massive proper gym there £4 PAYG. Back and (hopefully) shoulders...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Trained Chest today. Benched 60kg incline and 40kg flat. Wooooo Wooooo! This is the first time I have benched anything flat since March! :cursing:
> 
> So hopefully my shoulder injury is on the way out.
> 
> Visiting Ye Olde Stamford tomorrow. Massive proper gym there £4 PAYG. Back and (hopefully) shoulders...


I wouldn't bother benching anything flat period. Decline and incline all the way. Flat just seems to cause injury and apparantly poor for chest in comparison to the other two anyway.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wouldn't bother benching anything flat period. Decline and incline all the way. Flat just seems to cause injury and apparantly poor for chest in comparison to the other two anyway.


Yea I know what you are saying mate. Just wanted to test it really. My chest is disappearing. Cant remember if decline aggravates the injury more. Can only do that on the Smith. Remaining positive slowly but surely...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Back and shoulders done up north. Fantastic gym think I'll come up here once a week....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Since its quiet thought I'd upload my calf! This is it about 2 months back. As you can see no synthol required. Only occasionally blows up like this now..

My take on it is when I trained calves well back in 1998 I was able to move them up & down. Occasionally it would get stuck causing immense pain. A blood clot grew from 2009-2010 swelling up the calf. The clot moved into my knee and up my quads. I couldn't walk. Six months on warfarin and feeling like an 80 yr old. No training for a year.

Am now training calves again with caution. Want to rid all the fat,water and puss from the calf to see whats left! :thumb:

BtW, I have normal size ten feet....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Freak!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Freak!


One sided freak. Why doesn't this happen in biceps??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> One sided freak. Why doesn't this happen in biceps??


PMSL it does.... Just need to pin them daily and hope they get infected


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL it does.... Just need to pin them daily and hope they get infected


Greg Valentino


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh today's squats....27th January

110kg x 30 pb

120kg x 21

130kg x 14

So 120,130,140 next week.

Wedged phone between a couple of dumbbells to film and it moves after about 5 secs so films the ceiling! Only really any good for my mewing noises I make after 20 reps. 

Will try again next week. This really hit me this week. Probably didn't help working nights. Dozed off for about two hours after pwo shake


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Shiit the bed they are some impressive squats!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sneeky_dave said:


> Shiit the bed they are some impressive squats!!


Ta mate. Will load a vid next week with a bit of luck. Maybe too fast or not quite low enough but I'm quite happy so far


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. Progress every week is good news!! Look forward to video.....still....... Lol.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

great stuff mate i'll try this sometime soon looks challenging.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

A couple days away from the usual grind down in Weymouth.

Good gym of many down here. Future physiques. Got all we need 4 quid payg.

Light leg session. Extensions, leg press, hack squats. Calves. 400 rep tris.

So squats now pencilled in for Friday.

Back training in lincs Tues. Training with the @R0BLET wed (that will be easy). Rd Thursday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> A couple days away from the usual grind down in Weymouth.
> 
> Good gym of many down here. Future physiques. Got all we need 4 quid payg.
> 
> ...


We're doing bi's and tri's the abs.... That ok?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> We're doing bi's and tri's the abs.... That ok?


Fine by me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Fine by me


Then posing... :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Then posing... :lol:


Pmsl. Followed by tanning


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't forget Zumba bums and tums


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Pmsl. Followed by tanning


I'll be having 6 mins tomorrow most likely :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't forget Zumba bums and tums


I do them every morning Ben. Now come on!:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

That doesn't surprise me


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> I'll be having 6 mins tomorrow most likely :lol:


That doesn't surprise me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'll be having 6 mins tomorrow most likely :lol:


Just make you look smaller :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> That doesn't surprise me


Lol haven't been on for a good 8 weeks I'll have you know!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just make you look smaller :whistling:


Adds to my optical illusion look I go for :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's no illusion


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

OK tango man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's no illusion


Oh there is mate - pins gear, eats loads, lifts weights..... Nothing happens :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> OK tango man


Yeah Ben, Tango man


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Oh there is mate - pins gear, eats loads, lifts weights..... Nothing happens :lol:


You're the dynamo of the lifting world pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

John Andrew said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I do the same at times, I prefer to do heavier weights, then drop back to get the burn!
> 
> ...


Cheers john. I'll see how long these high rep squats last then go back to 10 reps or so and mix it about a bit. Hopefully every time I'll come back stronger


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah Ben, Tango man


That's tango hair


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Reminds me. Need to rewire a plug when I get in


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Made a bit of a mess in the hotel.... Knocked over some lumpy chocolate whey in the bathroom and split some dextrose on the desk. 

The hotel must think I'm a cocaine dealer that sh1ts in the sink


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried this 30 rep malarky the other day, not as easy as it seems. First week did 30x55, next week 30x60, on track for 30x65 this week.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sneeky_dave said:


> I tried this 30 rep malarky the other day, not as easy as it seems. First week did 30x55, next week 30x60, on track for 30x65 this week.


Thats good mate. Keep at it. It builds slowly, increases stamina and drains ya big time! :thumb:

Don't forget two rest pauses you get another 6-10 out from them


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Thats good mate. Keep at it. It builds slowly, increases stamina and drains ya big time! :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget two rest pauses you get another 6-10 out from them


If my legs had an arrse they would of shiit their sens


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

OK squat fans!

Todays squats....

10th February

Forgot freezy spray for left knee so it was in pain for the walk down there...

Pain had gone by the warm ups.

120kg x 23

130kg x 15

140kg x 8

Was severely knackered by the second set. Maybe due to me working nights or the missed week last week. Will be interesting to see what I can do next week, that brick wall maybe a coming:surrender:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Well just done back+bis and thats all training done by Thursday. Thats a first. So just HIIT cardio Fri+Sat before squats Sun.

Please add excuses for not doing HIIT cardio below, I thank you...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Your neighbours best friends cousins work-mates frog ate your homework.....perfect excuse! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Your neighbours best friends cousins work-mates frog ate your homework.....perfect excuse! :thumbup1:


Hmm plausible:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello girls.

No hiit cardio surprise.

Squat log today Tues Feb 18

120kg x26

130kg x17

140kg x13

Probably some half reps on 140 but I don't care...

All pbs:beer: so it just goes on......

Was more organized than last week, but still forgot intra drink. In fact left it in wrong pocket in my bag:cursing:

Also threw up between 130 and 140 :blush:

When 140 first goes on my shoulders it feels really heavy but after 3-4 reps my hams can cope with it for a while....

So onwards to next week. Half of me wants to get the 120x30, the other half wants 29.5


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just found out that my 12 bottles of gn egg whites went out of date in Jan. So looks like im having this for brekkie for a while


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 146082
> Just found out that my 12 bottles of gn egg whites went out of date in Jan. So looks like im having this for brekkie for a while


Daft sod, mine went off then but used them up few days before


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Daft sod, mine went off then but used them up few days before


Already gone through two bottles since Thursday. I don't fart about:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Already gone through two bottles since Thursday. I don't fart about:thumb:


Lovely 

Trumps galore :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Squats should be tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have enough left in the tank to use one if the strange leg machines up there. Donkey calf machine?? Eyore:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely
> 
> Trumps galore :lol:


Life is for sharing


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

This weeks squatathon whilst I remember....

Monday 24 February

120x28

130x19

140x11

Forgot glutamine (again) and even left belt off the 120. :cursing:

Was completely zonked after the 130 the rest pauses not helping the 140. Anyway a bit nearer the target. Ho hum. 140 is proving a problem, still feels heavy.

Next installment next week if I don't forget:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello girls! Today I thought I'd try squats...

Saturday 1st March

120kg x 24

130kg x 12

140kg x 0, just repped out some at 100kg instead:cursing:

Was knackered after the first RP on the 130kg.

Theres probably loads of reasons for this...

got in from work at 0250 , am squatting a day or two early and have trained 5 times in last 7 days, 4 heavy. So I think my enthusiasm is getting the better of me.

Will leave these now for a full 7 days and see what I do. Am also coming up to my natural max for this also.

On another note I have swapped gyms. Moved from a bodybuilding gym where it was difficult to get on the free weight area to one which is all free weights but lack machines.

The new gym is 10mins walk whilst the old one was 12mile away.

Will couple this with a 1-2 visits to my big gym to use their machines.

Was gonna restructure everything so it was a mixture of light & heavy small workouts, but after today I'm not too sure...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Saturday is squat day. Saturday 8th march

Trained with a mate who videoed it but just got 5-6 one sec clips. Probably cos my phone is sh1t. He should be joining me again so will use his phone next time.

Anyway training was good

Cracked 120kg x30 at last

Got 140kg x 14 and

100kg x 20+

Would normally do 140kg again but thought I'd be sociable as that would wipe me out for 20 mins.

So will crack on with 140kg next week.

Been challenge to do 180kg x 20. Now I'm a bit away from that at the mo but will adjust the training a bit now.

Form felt good, was pi$$ed off at the vid not working.

Preparation changed slightly...

Wore a heat belt for hour before training. This seemed to cure the lower back ache I get. Got a nice hot glow instead of the ache after the third set.

Gaspar super pump + t9 tab certainly helped me through.

Happy:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All sounding good mate. 180 x 20 would be fcuking impressive!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> All sounding good mate. 180 x 20 would be fcuking impressive!


Yea that's big Jim's territory really. I'm a bit off that but energy and strength was good today. Should get a vid of 140kg x20 in a couple of weeks. Hoping. Just doing 20 reps now...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Quads are in bits this morning rather than hams. Dunno why. That is all


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Been a bit lazy this week...

Hit all parts of the Delts today, no pain.

Stinky lincs big gym tomorrow for chest + back.

Local gym sat for squats.

Having to stay over in London Saturday night so thought I'd check out muscle works in stoke newington Sunday lunchtime. Probably hit shoulders again and some arms before work

Tempted to buy a ballista for my chest. Will hopefully stop my injured shoulder from interfering with bench press


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whats a ballista ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think we'd call it a slingshot. A wrap round your chest so benching targets chest! @biglbs has got one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Think we'd call it a slingshot. A wrap round your chest so benching targets chest! @biglbs has got one


It actualy helps me avoid impingement pain,nothing is better than pressing without it ,for chest ,though it allows the user to target a strong lockout and hits triceps hard in the process,i suffer a lot of pain at the mo,as off aas and this contraption realy helps stop pain,by pulling elbows in,using this i hit 7 reps at 180k whilst on last part of primo/sus ,looking forward to pushing a max on it(currently 210k)when i bang in some deca later in year(less pain).A great tool to have though IMO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh ands now i know you are here....subbed...impresssive squats buddy,i love it!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Oh ands now i know you are here....subbed...impresssive squats buddy,i love it!


Nice one. Feel honoured!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

7pages and still no vid no pics :\


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sauliuhas said:


> 7pages and still no vid no pics :\


Sorry mate. There should be a vid soon...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Got back up to 80kg on decline bench today. Still can't flat bench. Bought that ballista thing. Will report back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Got back up to 80kg on decline bench today. Still can't flat bench. Bought that ballista thing. Will report back


Why can't you?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Shoulder injury. Can only do decline + incline


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Shoulder injury. Can only do decline + incline


Then I'm stronger than you on chest 

Today is a good day :lol:

What did you do?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Then I'm stronger than you on chest
> 
> Today is a good day :lol:
> 
> What did you do?


Bastard day of woe!

decline bench up to 80kg and there's two plate loaded machines up there that don't hit my delts.

also hit back hard. Usual Bors, tbar, rowing machine


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Then I'm stronger than you on chest
> 
> Today is a good day :lol:
> 
> What did you do?


And nearly half as strong as me:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Kate moss has more chest than me at the Mo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

What do you squat Dan?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

1 rep max or?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> 1 rep max or?


Seen your journal its about 60kg. Assume you haven't got a squat rack at your nans. Was gonna suggest doing a bbing gym once a week for heavy stuff and the rest down your nans. Should push you more


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Seen your journal its about 60kg. Assume you haven't got a squat rack at your nans. Was gonna suggest doing a bbing gym once a week for heavy stuff and the rest down your nans. Should push you more


I squat 50KG for 5x5, havent tried a max yet though, tempting to tomorrow haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I squat 50KG for 5x5, havent tried a max yet though, tempting to tomorrow haha


As long as you've got somewhere to chuck it when you're at your end. I do rest pauses and just leave the bar on my shoulders for about ten secs till I get more energy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

¡buenas tardes El Squatos! :thumb:

Saturday 15th March

Various warmups including 6 x 140kg

20 x 140kg after 2 RPs, 17 at 1 RP so will wait till I get to 20 before moving up to 150kg

The last three felt like I was sinking into the ground!

8 x 140kg

10 x 120kg

3 x 5 100kg Paused squats, 2 sec pause at the bottom. Liked these and quite easy so will up to 120kg next week

Close to chundering as I wobble walked home via a busy Asda and Saturday afternoon market, but I didn't quite Supra:thumb: @Suprakill4


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Quick leg pic. The quads are coming out to the front rather than the sides.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like something else coming out  not the legs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. It had to go somewhere


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Well the slingshot has arrived. Could just get it over my forearms and onto the elbows. Like who are these sizes for?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

2



sxbarnes said:


> Well the slingshot has arrived. Could just get it over my forearms and onto the elbows. Like who are these sizes for?


What size you bought?

I have largest maddog one and it fits well over my 21" pumped arm.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Quick leg pic. The quads are coming out to the front rather than the sides.


Good though,so try pointing toes out and wider stance mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I went for the strength shop one before reading your log. Idiot i am. Can just get it on. Should stretch it out a bit


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I went for the strength shop one before reading your log. Idiot i am. Can just get it on. Should stretch it out a bit


No mate,send it back and get the real one,i did!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> No mate,send it back and get the real one,i did!


Think I've chucked away all the packaging:cursing: It'll do for now..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonjour les fans squat:thumb:

Tuesday 25th March.

Couple of days late (as usual)

Think I did too many warmups this week so will tinker around...

Warm ups

60kg x10

90kg x 6

110kg x 6

130kg x 6

150kg x 2

Working sets...

150kg x 12

160kg x 3

Drained myself too early so not much there. Still had enough for

Paused Squats (2 sec at bottom)

5 x 5 x 120kg

and Sumo deadlifts for some chaff

7-8 x 80kg x 3

Did the old Flex Lewis Tri superset again

5 x 20 Rope pulldowns

5 x 20 Half rope pulldowns

5 x 20 Bar pulldowns

5 x 20 Rev Bar pulldowns

5 x 20 Rope pullovers

The pump you get at the 300 rep part is surreal and the skin is well tight. At 400 reps the muscles seem to be able to cope with the weight and you can even increase the weight for the last 100.

:thumb:

Hopefully more from 150kg and 160kg next week


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

how do you find doing high reps instead of low reps? iv always stuck to 1-5 reps on squats and tried to increase weight, but im thinking its time to change things up, doing maybe 3x10-20 reps, and build back up the weight im currently using, i imgaine its very demanding trying to do 20 rep squats.

do you work legs just once per week?

any photos front on of legs?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cam93 said:


> how do you find doing high reps instead of low reps? iv always stuck to 1-5 reps on squats and tried to increase weight, but im thinking its time to change things up, doing maybe 3x10-20 reps, and build back up the weight im currently using, i imgaine its very demanding trying to do 20 rep squats.
> 
> do you work legs just once per week?
> 
> any photos front on of legs?


The high reps seem to increase your stamina and strength for the squats rather than size. Theres a pic a couple of pages back but its not too brilliant tbh. Would suggest doing them for 1-2 months and then go back to squatting as you do now. Mixing it about seems to work. I started at 80,90,100 in Nov, so you can add strength on pretty quickly... Yea just once a week, should be going twice weekly next week


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> The high reps seem to increase your stamina and strength for the squats rather than size. Theres a pic a couple of pages back but its not too brilliant tbh. Would suggest doing them for 1-2 months and then go back to squatting as you do now. Mixing it about seems to work. I started at 80,90,100 in Nov, so you can add strength on pretty quickly... Yea just once a week, should be going twice weekly next week


i may have to give it ago then, i should think i'll probaly only manage 80x20, maybe not even that! haha, but if my strenth can increase as much as yours id be very happy.

i do them 2x a week atm, so think i'll do one day high reps similar to yourself, then the other continue with my lower rep ranges


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cam93 said:


> i may have to give it ago then, i should think i'll probaly only manage 80x20, maybe not even that! haha, but if my strenth can increase as much as yours id be very happy.
> 
> i do them 2x a week atm, so think i'll do one day high reps similar to yourself, then the other continue with my lower rep ranges


Sounds good mate. I use two rest pauses to get to the total. They don't seem to work at 150 though, think the RPs got me 3 extra today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Think I've chucked away all the packaging:cursing: It'll do for now..


Nice workout above,but i would have thrown the belt and kept the packing mate,,,,it is more use!


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice to see someone else doing high rep squats 

I've been doing them for a few weeks now, last week was 120kg for 50 reps in 4 sets (10,10,15,15) and today I did 100kg for 73 (10,15,15,15,18) as it's deload week.

My quads are growing nicely, the VMO's are growing fast too, the pump I get is insane.

Excellent work mate, keep it up.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

LeVzi said:


> Nice to see someone else doing high rep squats
> 
> I've been doing them for a few weeks now, last week was 120kg for 50 reps in 4 sets (10,10,15,15) and today I did 100kg for 73 (10,15,15,15,18) as it's deload week.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Have you got a log or journal?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

No mate, not any more, never get much time to sit at the PC anymore tbh.

If I did run one would be on a diff forum though tbh.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Buon pomeriggio tozze e pizzerie fan :thumbup1:

Squats going twice weekly, which in reality means every 7 days...

Gym was empty, dunno why?

30th March 2014

Warm ups

10 x 60kg

6 x 90kg

3 x 110kg

3 x 140kg

Working sets...

15 x 150kg PB:thumbup1:

7 x 160kg PB

Just shows what a lightweight I was last week. Can see 20x 150kg in two weeks??

Paused Squats

3 x 120kg (2 secs at bottom)

Sumo squats (dunno if this is really an exercise) Wide stance

5 x 10 x 100kg

Nice and low , weight was easy but recovery difficult.

Just not to be outdone by @C.Hill ...

DB lunges

2 x round makeshift grass area with 8kg DBs. They weren't even pink!

By now had more wobble in me than Jordan at the funfair:beer:

More later..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

150kg x20 is deffo there mate! Impressive squatting!

Embarrassing db lunges  but very understandable after all that squatting!! Beast,


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. Will up the lunges mate slowly. Didn't know how my knee would take it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That will be a big session mate,but i love your positive approach it is indeed the only way ahead


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> That will be a big session mate,but i love your positive approach it is indeed the only way ahead


This is a lot less knackering than the 30 reps jobs I've been doing. Think theres more to come, just needs to be done gradually


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Legs throbbing today . Did chest+back yesterday so in full cripple mode today. That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Legs throbbing today . Did chest+back yesterday so in full cripple mode today. That is all


Good man


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's your weekly routine like mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> That's your weekly routine like mate?


Training or work??

Both all over the place ffs. Shifts lates and nights. At the Mo getting 3xsessions in local gym with little equipment but good for compound lifts. 4 squat racks they got, but fcuk all else bar benches and cables. Plus 1-2 x a week gym in lincs for a big session. One big body part and others


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Training or work??
> 
> Both all over the place ffs. Shifts lates and nights. At the Mo getting 3xsessions in local gym with little equipment but good for compound lifts. 4 squat racks they got, but fcuk all else bar benches and cables. Plus 1-2 x a week gym in lincs for a big session. One big body part and others


Training mate :tongue:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

150kgx20 is going to hurt ! lol 120 for 18 hurt me. lol

I am going for 160x10 and doing (hopefully) 4 sets of that tomorrow.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

In


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> In


Good to have you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

LeVzi said:


> 150kgx20 is going to hurt ! lol 120 for 18 hurt me. lol
> 
> I am going for 160x10 and doing (hopefully) 4 sets of that tomorrow.


 Just done....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cefnogwyr Prynhawn da o'r sgwatio

Thursday 3rd April

Warm ups

70kg x 10

90kg x 6

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

Working sets...

150kg x 15, RP at 11. Disappointed with this and I really struggled to get the 15th out.

160kg x 10 ! PB RP at 7. :thumbup1:Well happy with this

Paused squats, 2 sec down below...

120kg x 5 x 3

Ran out of time due to lengthy heavy breathing . Am woefully unfit at the mo. Nice supplement session I suppose


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't forget to have a 'back off' week or two when you do very little,or you will have diminishing returns more than positive gains on a regular basis,rest is so very important buddy.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

squats are imperssive mate, most people complain about one working set of 20 reps, and here you are going for 30 reps and then doing two more sets with more weight afterwards!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Don't forget to have a 'back off' week or two when you do very little,or you will have diminishing returns more than positive gains on a regular basis,rest is so very important buddy.


Work like to bunch my shifts around. Didn't do any training for 4 days last week. Now on 7 days straight so I tend to "rest" when at work. this week has been the most productive for a long while. Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

kadafi39 said:


> squats are imperssive mate, most people complain about one working set of 20 reps, and here you are going for 30 reps and then doing two more sets with more weight afterwards!


Ta mate. They were killers , especially at 120-140. Happy to do just the 20 reps now:thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Very impressive mate. 150kg for 15 reps? Can't be that unfit :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Very impressive mate. 150kg for 15 reps? Can't be that unfit :thumbup1:


I am mate. Though I suppose I'm pushing myself to the limits with these squats


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Impressive as always mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure if you have posted this mate as im just starting to read your log but how long rest's do you take between sets?

great work btw i would be fried doing that many reps per set fair play to you.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't count any time. Just go again when ready. Usually 5 mins. Might pi55 off someone wanting the squat rack


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Don't count any time. Just go again when ready. Usually 5 mins. Might pi55 off someone wanting the squat rack


But then theyre gonna look at what your doing and say nothing as theyre gonna want to take half the plates off and then do 5 reps :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. In my old gym they'd deadlift with it. There's 4 squat racks where i am now. More of a problem running out of weights


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> I am mate. Though I suppose I'm pushing myself to the limits with these squats


No sh1t! I couldn't do 15 reps on 150kg mate, fair play!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see you Phil. You can build these squats up slowly. Have a look


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Boa tarde fans de agachamento

Tuesday 8th April

Midweek Squats Special.....

Warm ups

6 x 70kg

3 x 110kg

3 x 130kg

3 x 140kg

3 x 150kg

Working sets....

18 x 150kg PB. RP at 15!! Well happy with this

11 x 160kg PB RP at 8

Paused Squats

3 x 5 x 120kg

Sumo stance squats

5 x 10 x 110kg

Largely very happy. Form seemed to go on the 160kgs which later hit my lower back but nothing too major.

The paused & the sumos just seem to kill off any life left in the damn things.

Next date should be Saturday morning


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sorry if im being dumb, but do you do any upper body work mate or do you just post your leg work in here?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> sorry if im being dumb, but do you do any upper body work mate or do you just post your leg work in here?


Yea. Did back on Monday mate. Just don't log it on here. Got shoulder injury so can only do decline bench. Can't even pec deck 40kg.so weights aren't brilliant at the Mo. Am all back legs and tris at the moment


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Did back on Monday mate. Just don't log it on here. Got shoulder injury so can only do decline bench. Can't even pec deck 40kg.so weights aren't brilliant at the Mo. Am all back legs and tris at the moment


fair enough mate, sorry didnt realise


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate, sorry didnt realise


no worries mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice squatting buddy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Nice squatting buddy


Cheers mate. Nice slow improvements, week on week. Thinking what my 1rpm would be, probably 200kg, but building up to it slowly


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Rehab day up stinky lincs.

Highlights...

Decline bench 90kg woo woo

Superset front back and top of head shoulder bb press 40k

Triceps blew up when doing this cos I did them yesterday.

Traps bb 120kg.

Up there 90mins. Didn't want to leave.

Back +bis in lincs tomorrow

Squats in Biggs Saturday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dobre dzicy lokatorzy poniedzia?ek rano

14th April 2014

Bad Day at Black Squat

Warm ups

70kg x 6

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

Working sets

150kg x 19! Just! Form wasn't very good. RP at 14

160kg x 9 , RP was at 8. Just didn't want it today.

Changed from my usual Gaspari SuperPump to Karbolyn for Pre WO. Not in the mood

Tried Sumo Squats at 120kg and my left knee started hurting so called it a day.

Will walk away quietly and pretend it didn't happen...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice little back session in Stamford.

No big weights as no pwo,belts or assistance.

Bent over rows

T bar

Dead lifts

Lat hang

Pulldown machine

Cable work

Cross cabled rowing machine

Bb shrugs

Few 100 reps for tris too.

Nothing major but plenty of reps and feeling the muscle working.

Back aching nice now, one hour later


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice session mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Nice session mate.


Think ive woken up a few muscles in my back I don't usually use


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think ive woken up a few muscles in my back I don't usually use


Some nice Saturday morning back DOMS for you then


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Some nice Saturday morning back DOMS for you then


Yea not wrong. Should have added some weight with the lat hang , DC style


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Was gonna squat today but left knee was throbbing away and pretty painful. Put some

Phyiscool spray on it which has made it manageable. Will try squats later in the week


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope its nothing serious mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Hope its nothing serious mate


Just a bit inflamed. Comes around once a year or so. Just needs some TLC for a while


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Rest up and take it easy, hope it sorts itself out soon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Rest up and take it easy, hope it sorts itself out soon.


Thanks keeks! I should be OK, might just rest off the heavy squats for a bit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Was gonna squat today but left knee was throbbing away and pretty painful. Put some
> 
> Phyiscool spray on it which has made it manageable. Will try squats later in the week


How is the knee mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> How is the knee mate?


Its manageable mate. Only get the pain when in bed really. The physicool works instantly but doesn't last long. Got some cream called penetrex which should arrive tomorrow. Stops imflamation. Should be squatting Friday I reckon. @badalan has given me more ideas so I'll light weight things first and see how they progress!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sunday 27th April

Knee seemed OK this morning so thought I'd do some squats.

New squat routine targeting the sweep and the inner thighs.

Wanted to warm up with 60kg and then just working sets of 100kg but could still feel knee so kept all sets at 60kg..

Warm ups

5 x 10x 60kg

Close stance squats

5 x 10x 60kg

Sumo stance squats

5 x 10x60kg

Just goes to show that if you don't squat for 13 days it hits you like a hole in the head

Aim to add in front squats and finish with high rep squats on a normal day.

Then just tried out the various array of machines up here.

3 different leg presses, calf raise and the abductors and outer thighs. There's even a squat machine up here too!

Will try again Friday and hopefully I'll get the whole workout done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad to hear the knee is on the mend mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Glad to hear the knee is on the mend mate


Another 2 days I reckon. So will be OK for Friday, might keep em light again though. See how it goes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Another 2 days I reckon. So will be OK for Friday, might keep em light again though. See how it goes


Sensible mate, no need to over do it on the comeback


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Another 2 days I reckon. So will be OK for Friday, might keep em light again though. See how it goes


You realy need to leave it longer than you think mate,the term plan is far more important than a good session soon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> You realy need to leave it longer than you think mate,the term plan is far more important than a good session soon.


Yea. Friday isn't looking likely. Probably another week. Hams are stiffening up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Friday isn't looking likely. Probably another week. Hams are stiffening up


It sucks mate,any osteo/physio work?I swear by it!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> It sucks mate,any osteo/physio work?I swear by it!


It crops up once a year mate then goes away again. I probably should get it looked at but won't do till its too late. Cissus has helped. It has not been noticeable today. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's this years fat pics. Not been this fat since last year. Diet and cardio starts tomorrow with 3 months off beer too!

Hopefully lose about 2 stone. Any advance on 2 stone?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work,i got you at it with pics a?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Good work,i got you at it with pics a?


Haha. Everyone is uploading pics today. Really its just for me to monitor how I'm doing. Want to lose about 10% bf if poss. Normally pretty good at it tbh. Was massively fat two years back


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will be cool to follow another cut 

Best of luck :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Will be cool to follow another cut
> 
> Best of luck :beer:


Ta mate. Gonna be using t9 black fury which phmg used. Great stim and suppressant.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay, another dieter! :thumb: Good luck with things.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Yay, another dieter! :thumb: Good luck with things.


Loads to do. Want a lot shifted this year..... pretty optimistic as well!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Loads to do. Want a lot shifted this year..... pretty optimistic as well!


Good to have those goals to work towards, create your goals and don't stop until you get there! :thumb:

There's quite a few dieting too at the minute so we can all be cranky and crave junk food together!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Good to have those goals to work towards, create your goals and don't stop until you get there! :thumb:
> 
> There's quite a few dieting too at the minute so we can all be cranky and crave junk food together!


Giving myself four months. I normally do a cut for 2-3 months.still got the love handles from when I was very fat. That said I'm not gonna be eating broccoli but gonna monitor intake a bit more than I've done before and no alcohol during non football season.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How you looking to cut mate? Flexible dieting, carb cycling, IF, Keto... etc?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carbs before after training. Very little elsewhere. Hence I'm looking at those foods I like with high pro/fat. Loads peanuts and bloody cracker bread for work. Am I the first for cracker bread sandwiches??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Carbs before after training. Very little elsewhere. Hence I'm looking at those foods I like with high pro/fat. Loads peanuts and bloody cracker bread for work. Am I the first for cracker bread sandwiches??


youll have to post em up mate, im **** for pro/fat meals :lol: be good to get more ideas

I did have some the other day actually, about 20 calories each I think, was like paper though :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> youll have to post em up mate, im **** for pro/fat meals :lol: be good to get more ideas
> 
> I did have some the other day actually, about 20 calories each I think, was like paper though :laugh:


All my foods are immensely simple mate. Eggs chicken fish. I just need stuff that I can eat constantly without a kitchen at any point.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> All my foods are immensely simple mate. Eggs chicken fish. I just need stuff that I can eat constantly without a kitchen at any point.


I love eggs but always find they're high in calories compared to protein content -.-


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I love eggs but always find they're high in calories compared to protein content -.-


If I could eat eggs all day I would, but people don't like it when I fart in their face for the 5th time There's not much better. Egg whites will whittle down the cals. Gn, bulk powders do em. And muscle food. Got a lovely egg steamer for boiled and poached. Gets used every day


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Finally did my first 20 mins HIIT cardio session for 5 months. Was quite easy tbh. Aim to do it 5-6 times a week...

Me and a couple of mates thinking of doing Rat Race Dirty weekend next year... A 20 mile assault course around Burghley House in Stamford. They don't do things by halves round here... :thumbup1:

https://www.facebook.com/RatRaceDirtyWeekend/photos_stream


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

My gym gets better and better. Can't wait to deadlift a Renault Clio:thumbup1:

Outdoor Gym Update:-

We thought members would like to know what this area is going to include and what types of training will be catered for.

It is a 3,000 sq.ft. area and will include:-

Strongman equipment, functional equipment, bodyweight equipment, it will suit lots of different training methods, not just strength but cardio-vascular as well, it will be an area where you can use your imagination, here is a list of some of the things we will be putting in:-

Items either already in place or ordered:-

Parallel Bars - Perfect for dips. One set of bars will incorporate a Roman chair for leg raises and working lower abs.

Flat benches.

Monkey Bars - great for pull ups and upper body strength.

Atlas Stones - 20/40/60/80/100/120kg stones

Landrover Pull.

Car (Clio) Deadlift.

Log Press, a number of differing weights of logs.

Farmers walk bars - made from Oxygen cylinders

T Bar row / Shoulder Press combined

Sandbags

Tractor Tyre

Telegraph pole flip (Fingal Finger)

Olympic Benches

Yoke

And of course - F3 fresh,fast,fuel - great tasting hot food.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Squatters are right!

4th May 2014

Knee seems to be happy so squatted again. Still lightweight, but I want to see how knee responds...

Warm ups

3 x 10 x 60kg

Front Squats

5 x 10 x 60kg

Sumo Squats

1 x 10 x 60kg

4 x 10 x 80kg

Close stance squats

5 x 10 x 80 kg

Ran out of time for the high rep squat at the end, felt more confident. Next session should be Thursday...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Few more squat alternatives here... @C.Hill

Might give Zercher squats a go

http://www.bodyactive-nation.co.uk/articles/main-articles/training/weight-training/exercise-technique/squatting-variations


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Few more squat alternatives here... @C.Hill
> 
> Might give Zercher squats a go
> 
> http://www.bodyactive-nation.co.uk/articles/main-articles/training/weight-training/exercise-technique/squatting-variations


Fcuk that will hurt your arms lmao


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk that will hurt your arms lmao


My arms need some work! :thumbup1: Will put the foam on the bar too. I'll give it a go


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> My arms need some work! :thumbup1: Will put the foam on the bar too. I'll give it a go


If your gonna do it, don't use the foam bar lol you'll look a right tart  they do look beasty though will give them a go tomorrow after lunges I think! May even get a video!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> If your gonna do it, don't use the foam bar lol you'll look a right tart  they do look beasty though will give them a go tomorrow after lunges I think! May even get a video!


OK let me know. I'll do mine Thursday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Quick update...

Knee is super OK today. So 100kg squats on Thursday

Nice little delt session today. Theyre coming on, despite the lack of heavy weights. Shame about the chest.

Now off to work for 9hrs 21mins of hell! :cursing:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great to hear that mate,take care though... :cool2:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Great to hear that mate,take care though... :cool2:


Should be OK now


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

The Clio deadlift! :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's pretty cool


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thursday may 8th.

Was supposed to be squats and arms.it was my fourth gym visit this week with daily hiit cardio at home. Now only eating 2200 cals.

Started OK on zercher squats. These are new so did

1 x 10 x bar

2 x 10 x 60kg

3 x 10 x 80kg

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/two_kinds_of_squats_youre_not_doing

Apart from bruises to the forearms I liked these more than front squats. They don't use the back at all @Ginger Ben and hit the inner quad much more than sumos. @C.Hill you'll like these.

Then sumo stance squats

2 x 10 x 80kg

2 x 10 x 100kg

I finally have done a vid of the sumos. Will upload it to yt later...

And that's it! I don't know if it was the zercher squats or the 2200 cals, but my CNS was wiped out. Just repped out on the inner and outer thigh machines. Nice seats.

Even went to do abs on the cables and couldnt do one rep!

So I think squats are going to go down to once a week whilst I'm on this diet. On the positive fat is disappearing.

Gym rest day tomorrow, may not even do the cardio. Armeggedon now on Saturday. Nice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not seen these for years,

this is a good time to use padding,

as when you build up the weight you can crush nerves and blood vessels causing damage'

use a pad or foam,to prevent avoidable injury...

A superb movement though,


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Not seen these for years,
> 
> this is a good time to use padding,
> 
> ...


Liked them mate. Dunno if they fcukd me up proper or not though. Will chuck something on the wrists next time. Got a video coming will chuck it up asap


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Not the best granted. But I think the angle of the video shows that I go horizontal most of the time. You may have to watch multiple times to agree for that. Trusty towel and French Foreign Legion gainz.

What I found most surprising was that I bend forward too much and go too quick.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Video not working for me mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Video not working for me mate


Works on my phone using tapa talk. Will just post the link


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Video not working for me mate


Works fine for me lol

Need to get deeper and slow it down IMO


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Works fine for me lol
> 
> Need to get deeper and slow it down IMO


Aye. Bit of foam rolling needed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

No wonder you can squat heavy weights for 20 reps! Your Only going quarter of the way down!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> No wonder you can squat heavy weights for 20 reps! Your Only going quarter of the way down!


Its the angle mate! Was fcuked yesterday too. Not good day to put up a video. Haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Its the angle mate! Was fcuked yesterday too. Not good day to put up a video. Haha


Haha no excuses mate! You'll have to redeem yourself next session, I wanna see some below parallel squatting!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tbh mate,i only go parallel but that is not parallel even,

Do box squats for a while to get your depth set correct for parallel


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Haha no excuses mate! You'll have to redeem yourself next session, I wanna see some below parallel squatting!!


On the case mate. I hate videos now!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Tbh mate,i only go parallel but that is not parallel even,
> 
> Do box squats for a while to get your depth set correct for parallel


Yea youre right there. The strength is definitely there hams are just a bit stiff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea youre right there. The strength is definitely there hams are just a bit stiff


yup your strength is pretty good,once you adjust all will be good,don't bother going A2G either,i know studies say this and that but at 50 my knees are 100% and i have always gone only to parallel ,i will bag that 250k as well soon,i only just failed it,so stick at it and all will be good.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> yup your strength is pretty good,once you adjust all will be good,don't bother going A2G either,i know studies say this and that but at 50 my knees are 100% and i have always gone only to parallel ,i will bag that 250k as well soon,i only just failed it,so stick at it and all will be good.


Yea, not interested in A2G. Just a bit of adjusting as you say...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Slingshot that I can fit my forearms in arrived at the weekend so....

Slingshot Bench

Was able to flat bench press for the first time without pain in 14 months! :thumbup1:

Was tricky to start with but gradually built up to 70kg!! Whoo Whoo!! :whistling:

Did Incline as well. Will target the poor chest every 4 days or so now and hopefully build it back up.

Followed by some woodchopping, plenty of that needed:cool:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Good vid, but agree with Hilly you need to go lower. :laugh:

Although I'm no expert either, good weights there, that's 15 kg up on my PB, although I'm an old bastard and didn't squat till end of December, oh the excuses :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hafpor said:


> Good vid, but agree with Hilly you need to go lower. :laugh:
> 
> Although I'm no expert either, good weights there, that's 15 kg up on my PB, although I'm an old bastard and didn't squat till end of December, oh the excuses :lol:


Aye. Wasn't a good day for a vid. Will do box squats next. No cheating there


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Aye. Wasn't a good day for a vid. Will do box squats next. No cheating there


Also do the same sometimes and suffer with technique, I kinda snake forward to get the bar up, dunno wether cause I'm so low or just an old fuker with to much weight 

Anyways it should happen soon enough...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hafpor said:


> Also do the same sometimes and suffer with technique, I kinda snake forward to get the bar up, dunno wether cause I'm so low or just an old fuker with to much weight
> 
> Anyways it should happen soon enough...


That's why I did the vid. To see what I was doing wrong and hopefully correct it! Will also do a vid to show off too


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> That's why I did the vid. To see what I was doing wrong and hopefully correct it! Will also do a vid to show off too


Well you did look a decent size, what's your height and weight ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hafpor said:


> Well you did look a decent size, what's your height and weight ?


5ft 10, think I was 15st 9 there


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Slingshot that I can fit my forearms in arrived at the weekend so....
> 
> Slingshot Bench
> 
> ...


Glad you like it mate!

A godsend a?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Glad you like it mate!
> 
> A godsend a?


Yea. Just bloody glad to train the thing again


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Quick update on Back + Chest yesterday...

Just started doing deadlifts got upto 1 x 160kg. Failed at 170kg. Loved the feeling in my back after. Nice:thumbup1:

Slingshot Flat Bench did 5 x 90kg easily. So 100kg will go in 4 days time. Good to have a chest again:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Friday 16th May

Was really hot in the gym today. Was more sweaty than Alex Salmond at Loch Ness:thumbup1:

Struggled through this array of Squats...

Sumo stance Box squats

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

15 x 120kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 120kg






Reckon if I start using rest pauses I could have got 22-25 out of the 15 x 120kg.

Felt I used my knees too much on the box squats so will adapt.

Close stance Box squats

5 x 10 x 100kg

Zercher squats

2 x 10 x 60kg

3 x 10 x 80kg






Its either the Zerchers or the lack of food at the mo... was completely wasted after this:whistling:

Add more in next week. The idea is to get a nice 30 rep finale but I may have to go back to eating 4000 cals a day to get that.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How I feel after leg day....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chest + back day.....

Slingshot bench

Got only 100kg x3 on decline

But 100kg x 5 on flat so will try 110x5 Friday. :thumbup1:

Also noticed that my shoulder blades sit outside the width of the bench. Is a little tricky occasionally to get my centre of gravity stable.

On dead lifts managed 130kg x5 but still couldn't get 170 up.

Squats tomorrow. Will do zerchers first see how many I can get on 120kg.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Should be pulling shoulder blades back and together when benching really mate. Gives a stable platform to press from. Good work on the 100 though. Always a nice milestone to go through


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be pulling shoulder blades back and together when benching really mate. Gives a stable platform to press from. Good work on the 100 though. Always a nice milestone to go through


Cheers Ben. I'm sure I pull the shoulders back and together its that the bench width isn't much. I'll think about it next time. :whistling:

Jay cutler was up here yesterday I wonder how he got on?

Looking forward to the 110kg. Wasn't expecting to get into pb territory on this cut!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Wednesday may 21st

More inner outer quad development was the name of the game.

Gym was hot. I was more Sweaty than a Celtic fan in the Ibrox home end.

Zerchers

10 x 60kg

6 x 80 kg

3 x 100kg

3 x 120kg

Working sets

7 x 120kg. Recorded this to find SD card full after:cursing:

6 x 120kg

10 x 100kg

Was wasted after this . Who's idea was to do zerchers first?

Close stance squats

3 x 10 x 100kg

Then just messed about on the machines.....

Vids to follow..... haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think I can relax my forearm routine after two weeks of zerchers



They might be black in six months though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Think I can relax my forearm routine after two weeks of zerchers
> 
> View attachment 151201
> 
> ...


Like i said use a top or pad to prevent damage mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Like i said use a top or pad to prevent damage mate


I put on an old pair of knee sleeves! Think we need something stronger.... well for 120kg!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I put on an old pair of knee sleeves! Think we need something stronger.... well for 120kg!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


>


Haha. Just seen a vid and I do the zerchers from the reverse position. Saves doing the farmers walk at the end....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Couple of vids as promised...

Think the Close stance one is OK albeit with only 100kg..






Heres a Zercher one with 120kg. I go too fast and rush it. 120kg is too much for me at the mo. Will try 110kg next week






Working nights next week so plenty of time for the foam rolling ...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You removed the zercher vid 

Those close stance squats would murder my knees!

Subbed by the way  found it at last


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> You removed the zercher vid
> 
> Those close stance squats would murder my knees!
> 
> Subbed by the way  found it at last


Yea it was **** mate. Really bad form. Doing them last thing on Sunday now. Let's see what I can do with 100 or 110kg. What can you lift with them?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea it was **** mate. Really bad form. Doing them last thing on Sunday now. Let's see what I can do with 100 or 110kg. What can you lift with them?


Ahh okay!

I think I've down 160kg for a couple would have to check my logs.

Tempted to do them fresh tomorrow and see what I can pull.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Ahh okay!
> 
> I think I've down 160kg for a couple would have to check my logs.
> 
> Tempted to do them fresh tomorrow and see what I can pull.


Think I did 120x 6 bad ones. Can upload vid again if you want a laugh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Saturday 31st may 2014

Was more sweaty than Kenneth McKellar at the 1978 hogmanay.

Warm ups

Leg extension

50 x reps

Started with close stance squats this week

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 6 x 2

100kg x 10

Sumo squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 5

Zerchers

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

Zerchers completely wiped me out again. Lack of carbs and losing a stone in the last month is taking its toll. Strength seems to be there but stamina is lacking now.

Think I'll drop a fat burner before squats and deads and try to go heavier for less reps.

No vid this week which is a shame cos emf "unbelievable" came on the gym stereo system!

Some sort of Iso leg press

3 x 20 x 80kg

Outer quad machine

3 x 100 x 18kg I think

Fooked:thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your diet like mate? Cutting going okay?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What's your diet like mate? Cutting going okay?


Yea not bad mate. Generally just doing IIFYM . Am not eating any food I don't like.

First few days was hard dropping from 4000 to 2200, my maintenance is about 2800. After that been ok with the odd blip!

Keeping carbs to about 25%. No bread or potato. Loads eggs, corned beef, ham and nuts! : )

Been hitting the gym 5-6 times a week. Hiit cardio every day loses 250 cals. Lots of fat burners from years back.

Lost a stone so far from 16st to 15st. My 25 year old Strongbow love handles are about half the size they were. Stomach is pretty flat now. Even my trackie bottoms don't fit now. Reckon I "should" look reasonable in a couple of weeks. Will carry on for another 4 weeks and see how much I have to do. Quite enjoying it really.

How are you doing?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds good mate, will there be progress pics uploaded? What fat burners you using?

Mines going alright I guess. Keeping calories on target mon-fri but seem to be eating a little more carbs on the weekend, but I guess I can class that as a refeed :laugh: haven't weighed myself in about 3 weeks so will do that tomorrow morning if I remember


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds good mate, will there be progress pics uploaded? What fat burners you using?
> 
> Mines going alright I guess. Keeping calories on target mon-fri but seem to be eating a little more carbs on the weekend, but I guess I can class that as a refeed :laugh: haven't weighed myself in about 3 weeks so will do that tomorrow morning if I remember


Yea I'll chuck up some pics in a couple of weeks when the abs "should" come through:laugh: Fat burner is Warrior Blaze. Know doubt they've brought out a new version since I bought it 3 years back...

Now I'm no expert but I think your putting yourself back by having all these extra carbs. I'd just go for broke for 4 weeks and be a bit anti-social. Add in some oblique work and I think you'll be there mate. Then come back after 25 years of Strongbow. Haha:beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I'll chuck up some pics in a couple of weeks when the abs "should" come through:laugh: Fat burner is Warrior Blaze. Know doubt they've brought out a new version since I bought it 3 years back...
> 
> Now I'm no expert but I think your putting yourself back by having all these extra carbs. I'd just go for broke for 4 weeks and be a bit anti-social. Add in some oblique work and I think you'll be there mate. Then come back after 25 years of Strongbow. Haha:beer:


Gonna sound like a cùnt, to get abs showing on you then you've had to have stripped a good 15-20% BF.

1 stone loss will be 90% water too IMO.

Very stubborn fat on the mid section from pics I've seen, it's really gonna take a while to shift it and as we all know you CANT target areas for fat loss.

I've had a bloke at my work on a diet, he's 6ft 2. 14st to start, and dropped 1 stone in 10 days, no abs showing and no fat actually gone yet.

I'm about 15% BF and mine only just show.

So as said, gonna sound like a cùnt. I doubt any abs will show on you this soon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Gonna sound like a cùnt, to get abs showing on you then you've had to have stripped a good 15-20% BF.
> 
> 1 stone loss will be 90% water too IMO.
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Slingshot bench + bis session. Highlights are flat bench 110kg x1 and 100kg x5. May have got more with a spot. Will start heavier next week.

Still can't do any other exercises without pain, but its better than a slap in the face with a wet fish.

Slingshot seems to be targetting this underdeveloped forearm muscle....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Outside gym nearly ready complete with cars and 4x4s and 10K sq ft inside. Can't see no squat rack! Hopefully no more sweaty sessions... :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That looks awesome mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks awesome mate


Yea I think its going to be brilliant mate. They really know what to do up here! :thumbup1: Geoff Capes is opening it on Saturday. I'll wait until the initial flurry of excitement dies down and then it should be all mine!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Gonna sound like a cùnt, to get abs showing on you then you've had to have stripped a good 15-20% BF.
> 
> 1 stone loss will be 90% water too IMO.
> 
> ...


You do sound like a cvnt :lol:

But you're right:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Friday 6th June 2014

Small supplement Squat session down the local gym...

Not aiming for many reps. Just to see if strength is there as stamina is weak during this cut...

Close stance squats

70kg x6

100kg x6

120kg x 6

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

140kg x 5

Sumo squats

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

140kg x 3

120kg x 6

All where pretty good form, low and slow. Better get a vid up else you won't believe me!

Left knee always comes into play on the first squat afterwards the hams take over..

Now off to work! :cursing:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice little session ther mate.

Gonna finally get round to doing my Zerchers tonight! Hoping for a 180kg bad boy'


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Nice little session ther mate.
> 
> Gonna finally get round to doing my Zerchers tonight! Hoping for a 180kg bad boy'


Put up a pic of your wrists after!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Put up a pic of your wrists after!


Of my wrists? You mean elbows surely? Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Of my wrists? You mean elbows surely? Haha


Yea that'll do!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

World cup squat stand

Thursday 12th June

Was more sweaty than Stephen hendry trying to smile.

Close stance squats

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

160kg x 6 x 2

100kg x 10

Sumo squats

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

140kg x 3

100kg x 6

Tried to do a vid of the 160kg but cocked it up. 

Outer quad machine

70lb x 20 x 4

Seated calf raise

30kg x 20

30kg x 15 x 2

Don't do calves much as I still have my blood clot in my right calf. Don't know where the pain is from?

A fourth leg press machine has turned up. Went to chuck 130kg on it for starters and could barely move it. Seems to be weighted down to increase the resistance. Did a pic..










80kg x 20 x 4

Be handy for those who have to find midgets to sit on leg press machines. Will start with it next time and see how much I can do.

Fooked. Nothing major but increase in weight on the close stance. So hope to improve on that next week.

Legs seem to be slowly changing shape but its probably not noticeable for a few months...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good session


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session


Cheers. Covered in sweat. This leg press is intriguing me. Squats weren't bad too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that be a squat session 

That's a pretty looking leg press


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Now that be a squat session
> 
> That's a pretty looking leg press


I thought it was quite short!  as I said to Ben, that leg press is intriguing me. There's four there and they're all a tad different. Trying to get Chelsea on the zerchers. He reckons he can do 20 x 60kg....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I thought it was quite short!  as I said to Ben, that leg press is intriguing me. There's four there and they're all a tad different. Trying to get Chelsea on the zerchers. He reckons he can do 20 x 60kg....


Mine just has two of the same  your gym looks well equipped! Where are you based?

I doubt @Chelsea 's lady like forearms will be able to cope


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Mine just has two of the same  your gym looks well equipped! Where are you based?
> 
> I doubt @Chelsea 's lady like forearms will be able to cope


Think his upper body will help him. Have you tried using fat gripz on the bar for zerchers. Should help!

That gym is in Stamford lincs about 10 mile north of Peterboro. Excellent stuff always get a good session in there. Loads of gear there.

Where do you train in Chester? Been to total fitness not bad. Bloody £15 to get in though ....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Think his upper body will help him. Have you tried using fat gripz on the bar for zerchers. Should help!
> 
> That gym is in Stamford lincs about 10 mile north of Peterboro. Excellent stuff always get a good session in there. Loads of gear there.
> 
> Where do you train in Chester? Been to total fitness not bad. Bloody £15 to get in though ....


No can't say I have tbh! Don't think I would want extra thickness there.

Yeah I just train at Total Fitness as it's a 5 minute walk from mine. There is another gym called Total Rebuild Gym that I've been meaning to try out that's a short drive away


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> No can't say I have tbh! Don't think I would want extra thickness there.
> 
> Yeah I just train at Total Fitness as it's a 5 minute walk from mine. There is another gym called Total Rebuild Gym that I've been meaning to try out that's a short drive away


Am in the north west a lot during football season. Will nab you for a session mate....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Am in the north west a lot during football season. Will nab you for a session mate....


Sounds good to me buddy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Mine just has two of the same  your gym looks well equipped! Where are you based?
> 
> I doubt @Chelsea 's lady like forearms will be able to cope


The only way my forearms could be described as lady like is if you compared them to a lady's thigh coz they are that big! Don't be jelly


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Couple more quick pics from my gyms new yard. Missed the t bar, shoulder press and the incline and flat benches. Left the bicep boys inside....

No squat rack there though...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks brilliant mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Looks brilliant mate


Definitely need it this time of year


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thursday 19th June 2014

Work have stitched me up again. So in at 0300 and out again at 1200. :cursing:

Super fast Supplement Squats.

Close stance squats

6 x 70kg

6 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

2 x 6 x 130kg

Sumo squats

6 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

3 x 120kg

Not much there, was still asleep really so didn't want to blag it. In and out in 20 mins!

All were nice, low and slow... Didn't even have my knee sleeves on.

Anyway I reminded the legs who is boss:thumb:

Bye!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How do you find sumo squats? I tried sumo

Goblet squats and my hips were killing!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> How do you find sumo squats? I tried sumo
> 
> Goblet squats and my hips were killing!


Don't mind them. Apart from crashing into the cage a bit. My knee rares up on the close stance a bit.

Zerchers seem to hit the same inner thigh muscle too so don't do as many.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Trained with @sean 162 today so workout was similiar... Matched him on most and it was only the heavier sets my left knee came into play. Didn't have knee sleeves on either as couldn't fit them around my new smaller waist tracky bottoms.

Anyway it was like this I think...

BB squats

Bar x 10

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 8

160 kg x 2 ??

Paused leg press

200kg x 8 warm up

300 kg x 8

350 x 8

400 x 2

350 x 8 ish i think. 350 was ok but knee hurt at 400

Glute Ham Raises Superset Kiss The Floor

Did a few of these. Actually liked em when I got going...

Calves

30 kg 5 x 20 with 30 sec intervals.

Will be heavier next time Sean...

Great little sess, good to meet Sean and hes gonna be very good in 10wks or so:thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pleasure training with you mate some decent legs and calves! and u defo got 160 squat for 4!!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Good weights bud! But what the hell is a kiss the floor?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Good weights bud! But what the hell is a kiss the floor?


Haha. Its when I fall over! Gotta get the balance right!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Its when I fall over! Gotta get the balance right!


Ahahha! Well your GHR's look the same as mine then!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thursday June 26th...

All body parts done thus week Wtf so

Legs extra as sponsored by Costa squattee

Close stance squats

60kg x6

100kg x6

120kg x6

140kg x6

160kg x5

Lower back form came into play here. Had the same on Monday iirc

Sumo squats

100kg x6

120kg x6

130kg x6

100kg x10

Intriguing leg press

Had 170kg on it so took that.

2 sec pause at the bottom

170kg x10 x2

170kg x 8

170kg x 3 felt calves were doing all the work here so stopped.

All reps close stance too.

Outer quad machine

70lb x 20

90lb x 20

110lb x20

130lb x10

150lb stack x10

Seated calves

40kg x 20 x 2

40kg x 12

40kg x 7

Legs were pretty wobbly now so got out expresso


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Monday 30th June...

Trained with Seano again so did his thing....

leg extensions

2 x lots

BB SQUATS Close stance

Anyway went as follows

60 kg x 6

100 kg x 6

120kg x 8

140 x 8

160 x 8

3 min rest then 120 x 15

170kg to come next week, no knee or back pain. Generally quite happy

2 count paused legpress

Time to fall behind...

200kg x 10

300kg x 8

350kg x 8 x 2

300kg x 10

My legs are still re-learning these. Some feet positions aggravate my knee so its to find out what works....

Glute Ham raises SS fall to floor

About 5 sets until I lose balance , normally around 6-8 reps. Seem to have got the hang of it by the end...

seated calve raises

40 kg x 20 x 2

40 kg x 19, 40kg x 18

20-30 sec rest periods.

Finished off with a few calve stretches .

This cut+paste stuff is easier than writing your own journal... :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice sessions! How do you find the outer thigh machine helps?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Nice sessions! How do you find the outer thigh machine helps?


Am just messing with it at the mo, tbh. Dunno if its that good for strength really. It does offer a seat so whilst I get my breath back I can do something worthwhile. Lets see how the strength goes up in the weeks ahead


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Am just messing with it at the mo, tbh. Dunno if its that good for strength really. It does offer a seat so whilst I get my breath back I can do something worthwhile. Lets see how the strength goes up in the weeks ahead


Can't argue with that, I think it may help stabilisation in a squat but that's it as far as I can tell, may do them myself!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Can't argue with that, I think it may help stabilisation in a squat but that's it as far as I can tell, may do them myself!


Yea mate. Not fussed with it tbh. Can be bloody tricky if you change the settings:whistling:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea mate. Not fussed with it tbh. Can be bloody tricky if you change the settings:whistling:


Oh yeah! Had to almost dislocate my hips once to get in it!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Oh yeah! Had to almost dislocate my hips once to get in it!


That's the one!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you use knee wraps for squats mate?

I get slight pain in my knees when squatting (always had weird knees, click up stairs and when bending down etc) so was wondering if straps could help for extra support


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Do you use knee wraps for squats mate?
> 
> I get slight pain in my knees when squatting (always had weird knees, click up stairs and when bending down etc) so was wondering if straps could help for extra support


Yea the strength shop stripy ones mate. Clicks are OK. Pain is bad.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea the strength shop stripy ones mate. Clicks are OK. Pain is bad.


Might invest in some just to be more safe than sorry eh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Might invest in some just to be more safe than sorry eh


Yea. You've just got to look at my last two Monday lifts. Without and with.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Wednesday 2nd July

Good session today with a mate up an empty weightlifting gym.

Close stance squats:

60 x 10

60 x 10

100 x 10

140 x 8

160 x 6

180 x fail. Probably should have done 170

sumo squats

100 x 10 x 2,

120 x 8,

120 x 6. Was noticed that these were very low. Have checked shorts to see if they're ripped too

Deadlift practice

100 x 8-10 x 3 ,

120 x 6-8 x 2

Leg press:4 plates per side x 20 reps

6 plates per side x 15 reps 8 plates per side x 10 reps

Hamstring curls too dunno or care about the weight.

Nice session was sweating bollox and it wasn't a warm gym.

Think that's enough legs this week till next Monday...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sunday 6th July.

Have had a good week on other body parts with stamina and strength up, but today was a classic do not reinvent the wheel day.

Deadlift practice

60kg x 10

110kg x 6

120kg x 5

Close stance squats

60kg x10

120kg x6

140kg x8. All easy

160kg x4. Really wanted more than this. Re racked but no go.

Drop set

120kg x 16, I suppose this is a pb but it probably took the last bit of strength from me.

Super low sumo squats

100kg x 10 easy

120kg x 4 . Me Fooked

Outer quad machine.

Yay a sit down!

90lb x 30

110lb x 20

130lb x 10

150lb stack x 10

Paused leg press.

Still don't get the weight on this thing. Anyway..

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 8

210kg x 6

Put 260kg on it but couldn't move it.

Seated calf machine

40kg x 20 x 3

Long walk back at 2mph. Quads definitely hit but not the workout for any pbs


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

That just doesn't look like it was fun at all ya know


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> That just doesn't look like it was fun at all ya know


It wasn't. Lost strength almost immediately on anything I tried. Was the 3rd leg day in 7 days though! Haha.

Only 2 this week Thursday and next Monday...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any reason why u love training legs back


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason why u love training legs back


Got to really hammer them to get em big mate. I train everything else as well. Training 5-6 days a week ATM


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason why u love training legs back


When I am pushing for size next I think I will hit legs every 3-4 days


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thursday 10th July

All body parts done this week so legs extra. No work till Wednesday too.

Close stance squats

60kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 9

170kg x 3

170kg went up with no back or knee pain. Will strategically organize the warm ups to get more out of 170kg next week.

Super low sumo squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10 x 2

Training partner split his shorts on these. Luckily my shorts don't fit now!

High rep squats

60kg x 30, rp at 26

Just to kill the things off Haha

Intriguing paused leg press

Not seen anyone in the gym go near 300kg on this nasty machine yet....

130kg x 10

200kg x 10

220kg x 8

2 sec pause at bottom

Glute ham raises

3 x bw x 8-10. Didn't fall on floor!!

Seated calf raise

40kg x 30

40kg x 20

40kg x 15

30kg x 20 x 2

Was seeing stars for the last hour after leaving. Not much to look at on paper but a lot of volume.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i threw up a bit in my mouth reading your latest workout, filthy animal :surrender:

thats alot of volume indeed for the legs, i'd love to adopt this kind of training for the legs as mine dont grow as well as my top but honestly reading this scares me


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> i threw up a bit in my mouth reading your latest workout, filthy animal :surrender:
> 
> thats alot of volume indeed for the legs, i'd love to adopt this kind of training for the legs as mine dont grow as well as my top but honestly reading this scares me


Just keep at it mate and try and stay away from injury. I do mine every 4 days or so. They can take a hammering


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Just keep at it mate and try and stay away from injury. I do mine every 4 days or so. They can take a hammering


see i do lighter weights with depth on tue after chest/tri then leg days on thurs are higher weight box squats, leg press and calf raises, wouldnt do them on sat after deads tho

i do high bar and low bar on the same day to work quads and hammys, is this something i should stop or is it ok to do both in same workout?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

On your squat warm ups I'd do no more than doubles or 5's then you can get more out of your heavy set


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> see i do lighter weights with depth on tue after chest/tri then leg days on thurs are higher weight box squats, leg press and calf raises, wouldnt do them on sat after deads tho
> 
> i do high bar and low bar on the same day to work quads and hammys, is this something i should stop or is it ok to do both in same workout?


I'm no expert by a long chalk mate but I'd keep to just the two days. With deads and squats the main exercises and all the other stuff after...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'm no expert by a long chalk mate but I'd keep to just the two days. With deads and squats the main exercises and all the other stuff after...


aight, cheers, keep up the work cos i know by jeebus i aint gonna do it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> On your squat warm ups I'd do no more than doubles or 5's then you can get more out of your heavy set


Is this for me mate? If so gonna do 3 reps and then keep my energy for the heavy stuff. I never seem to squat properly on the first rep, hence 3


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> aight, cheers, keep up the work cos i know by jeebus i aint gonna do it


Just keep at it mate. The weights go up quite quickly. Well quicker than bench


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Just keep at it mate. The weights go up quite quickly. Well quicker than bench


bench has actually been easier than squats for me, bust my knees years ago and was afraid to train legs too hard then have had 3 groin injuries in the last year lol, back up to 120kg x 5 tho and happy enough with progress so far

cheers


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> bench has actually been easier than squats for me, bust my knees years ago and was afraid to train legs too hard then have had 3 groin injuries in the last year lol, back up to 120kg x 5 tho and happy enough with progress so far
> 
> cheers


Ah if the weight is an issue then take it easy pal. Think I can get up to 180 but knee won't like it after.

Would suggest doing some high reps for a while. They'll get your hammies sorted. Maybe start with 50-60 for 30. Have a look at the very start of the thread.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Ah if the weight is an issue then take it easy pal. Think I can get up to 180 but knee won't like it after.
> 
> Would suggest doing some high reps for a while. They'll get your hammies sorted. Maybe start with 50-60 for 30. Have a look at the very start of the thread.


yeah i read it through (slow week in work  ) so would you suggest i do that high reps for both high/low bar and do as you have done and increase to maybe 100kg that session and up weights weekly then?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> yeah i read it through (slow week in work  ) so would you suggest i do that high reps for both high/low bar and do as you have done and increase to maybe 100kg that session and up weights weekly then?


I'd just do it for one mate. I don't really do low bar just have it on my traps. Just increase it slowly though mate. The difficulty isn't with the weight its the volume. Getting you to do 30 reps of anything is hard work

I only got 60x 26 today before the rp


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd just do it for one mate. I don't really do low bar just have it on my traps. Just increase it slowly though mate. The difficulty isn't with the weight its the volume. Getting you to do 30 reps of anything is hard work
> 
> I only got 60x 26 today before the rp


cheers sir, i'll let you know how i get on, from my hospital bed on tue night then


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> cheers sir, i'll let you know how i get on, from my hospital bed on tue night then


Haha. Take it easy mate. You got a journal on here


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Take it easy mate. You got a journal on here


no bud, i just train away, come on here to mainly sh1t post and take the pish it seems lol buy sometimes i manage to help ppl or get some info


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> no bud, i just train away, come on here to mainly sh1t post and take the pish it seems lol buy sometimes i manage to help ppl or get some info


That's all I do too tbh. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> no bud, i just train away, come on here to mainly sh1t post and take the pish it seems lol buy sometimes i manage to help ppl or get some info


Should make one mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Should make one mate


DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO, YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD :cursing:

lol yeah dan i should bud, but tbh im not great at updating things even if i was to be on every night anyways id procrastinate like a baws ><

plus im going away in a few weeks and dont know if when id get to post or train then so would be a bust, but i'll see if i can get some pics at the gym tomorrow night for ya to perv at


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Top work bro . Wonder whwre u nabbed that calve and legpress idea from. Oh and glute ham raises lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Top work bro . Wonder whwre u nabbed that calve and legpress idea from. Oh and glute ham raises lol


Didn't want to get out of practice. Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> cheers sir, i'll let you know how i get on, from my hospital bed on tue night then


Cheers for the rep mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers for the rep mate


nps bud


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

In mate just seen this.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> In mate just seen this.


Cheers man. Legs twice a week! Theres some occasional nasty stuff too!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers man. Legs twice a week! Theres some occasional nasty stuff too!


By nasty he means he takes a sh*t and puts a photo up the dirty get!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ever do front squats Steve?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> By nasty he means he takes a sh*t and puts a photo up the dirty get!


Don't give me ideas


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cam93 said:


> Ever do front squats Steve?


Not for a bit mate. Doing @sean 162 routine on Mondays. Other stuff on Thursdays.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Front squata are king


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Front squata are king


OK OK you've talked me into it! :thumbup1:

Reverse hack squats? Who mentioned them? They seem nasty too...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> OK OK you've talked me into it!1:
> 
> Reverse hack squats? Who mentioned them? They seem nasty too...


Good man!!! I do mine californian style.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> OK OK you've talked me into it! :thumbup1:
> 
> Reverse hack squats? Who mentioned them? They seem nasty too...


Jim's mentioned them before now! Think I'm gonna add them in today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Monday 14th July

Trained with @sean 162 again so did his thing....

Squats.

Tried to minimize the warm ups to get more from the working sets.

Close stance squats

40kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 3

160kg x 2

180kg x 2

Then 160kg x 10

170kg x 6

Drop set 110kg x 20

Paused leg press

200kg x10

300kg x 8

400kg x 8, bad form but no knee pain.

350kg x 8 then immediate drop set 250kg x 13

Glute ham raises

4 x 7-10 reps I think

Ended with cramp in right inner quad whilst enduring this.

Seated calf raises

40kg x 20 x 3

35kg x 20 x 2

Was happy with this, a bit of tweaking and it could look a lot more impressive on paper.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Monday 14th July
> 
> Trained with @sean 162 again so did his thing....
> 
> ...


That looks like proper dirty leg session! !!! Well done mate some solid lifts there.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> That looks like proper dirty leg session! !!! Well done mate some solid lifts there.


Yea it was mate. The immediate drop set for the paused leg press was the killer I think. Both me and Sean had cramp soon after.

Gotta be done though. Trying for 170kg x 10 Thursday...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea it was mate. The immediate drop set for the paused leg press was the killer I think. Both me and Sean had cramp soon after.
> 
> Gotta be done though. Trying for 170kg x 10 Thursday...


Beast! !!! All the best good luck.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Beast! !!! All the best good luck.


Ta mate. When do reckon you'll be back doing the pins?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Ta mate. When do reckon you'll be back doing the pins?


Friday lol. No maybe Monday. Looking loads better today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Friday lol. No maybe Monday. Looking loads better today


Good stuff!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Monday 21st July

Trained with Seano again so his routine....

Close Stance Squats

Bar x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 10

170kg x 8

Dropset 120kg x 21

Paused Leg Press

200kg x 8

300kg x 8

400kg x 4

Then dropset

350kg x 8 followed by immediate set of

250kg x 12

@sean 162 to confirm??

Glute Ham raises

Four sets of 8-10 reps. Getting better at these:whistling:

Seated Calve raises

40kg x 20 x 2

35kg x 20 x 2


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

animals ><


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep spot on dude. Just to clarify steves squats and legpress's are only 3/4 reps

Only messing he schooled me on stamina in the drop sets. And power on squats . Still dont understand how u lift so heavy close stance .

But i have a book of excuses haha

Great session and really picked me up after a hard day. And a poor session yday.

Cheers for coming dwn dude!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Yep spot on dude. Just to clarify steves squats and legpress's are only 3/4 reps
> 
> Only messing he schooled me on stamina in the drop sets. And power on squats . Still dont understand how u lift so heavy close stance .
> 
> ...


Anytime mate. Lets just get you through the next five weeks in great condition and injury free:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just realised the Squat dropset was 110 x 20 last week and did 120kg x 21 this week. Thought it was the same weight:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

For any that are interested here's the exciting 12 week stage of my attempt to be in the band aid video.

First pic is a cuddly 16st at the start of may second was taken on Sunday at a scrawny 14st 5.

No clen t3 or dnp here. It would have taken much less time.

Chest training is still sh1t.

Considering much of the fat has stuck round my stomach for the last 25 years I'm quite happy.

Part of me wants to continue part is fed up. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cracking work, well done! :beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Big changes buddy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Big changes buddy!


Told you I was a fat cnut didnt I?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Cracking work, well done! :beer:


Cheers Keeks. I deliberately chose foods I can stick to on this cut. They're not the best foods but they fit the macros. Will assess again in two weeks...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

looking good mate, well done


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> looking good mate, well done


Cheers lad. Hows it going down your end?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's awesome work mate! Jealous :lol:

Hat off to you :beer:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

looking good mate

good bumping into you


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> That's awesome work mate! Jealous :lol:
> 
> Hat off to you :beer:


Nothing you can't do mate. Low carbs High fats/pro.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cam93 said:


> looking good mate
> 
> good bumping into you


Yea cheers mate. Give us a pm if you're down there again


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea cheers mate. Give us a pm if you're down there again


yeah mate will do, same if you come to hanleys


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Must be in photo mood today. Calf looking bigger than usual today


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing you can't do mate. Low carbs High fats/pro.


What were your macros mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What were your macros mate


Something like 80g carb, 160g fat, 240g pro. Can't say its perfect but it works


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers lad. Hows it going down your end?


Alls good mate, cutting same as your self :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Alls good mate, cutting same as your self :thumbup1:


Good man. I feel so much better for this cut! Believe it or not! Just dont want to fcuk up the next bulk!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Something like 80g carb, 160g fat, 240g pro. Can't say its perfect but it works


Any reason for the low carbs mate? Just how your body reacts best?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for the low carbs mate? Just how your body reacts best?


No my body loves carbs it really does. Its what most people do on here to burn fat mate. It works too! Think you'd only need 4-5 wks tops


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good man. I feel so much better for this cut! Believe it or not! Just dont want to fcuk up the next bulk!


Exactly the same mate and look so much better too! Have abs now and on future bulks, plan on keeping them to a degree.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> No my body loves carbs it really does. Its what most people do on here to burn fat mate. It works too! Think you'd only need 4-5 wks tops


sounds good tbh, did you eat your 50g carbs whenever? eg, carb back loading so only post workout till sleep? Or just whenever you wanted as long as you hit the certain numbers?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> sounds good tbh, did you eat your 50g carbs whenever? eg, carb back loading so only post workout till sleep? Or just whenever you wanted as long as you hit the certain numbers?


All carbs are around the workout mate. Rest if the time is corned beef eggs jelly peanuts Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> All carbs are around the workout mate. Rest if the time is corned beef eggs jelly peanuts Haha


haha fair enough mate. breakfast is always a tough one for me when debating the low carb option


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> haha fair enough mate. breakfast is always a tough one for me when debating the low carb option


Scrambled eggs with mushrooms, ham, peppers and chilli sauce mmmm


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Scrambled eggs with mushrooms, ham, peppers and chilli sauce mmmm


easy and quick to make? only normally leave myself half hour to get ready and eat in the mornings lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> easy and quick to make? only normally leave myself half hour to get ready and eat in the mornings lol


How long do you reckon eggs take to cook? Lol.

Get up earlier you're not a student any more


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Wow mate hard work clearly put in.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Wow mate hard work clearly put in.


Cheers man. Its the food really though. Just normal training and extra cardio. Gonna continue for another 4 weeks and get those fooking love handles gone.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers man. Its the food really though. Just normal training and extra cardio. Gonna continue for another 4 weeks and get those fooking love handles gone.


2 years I tried shifting mine lost 2stone fat but never my love handles! ! Il try find a pic of how fat I was.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> 2 years I tried shifting mine lost 2stone fat but never my love handles! ! Il try find a pic of how fat I was.


Was always skinny as a kid but those fookers have been there for 25 years.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Was always skinny as a kid but those fookers have been there for 25 years.


I hate mine if I could chop them off with my mate Stanley I would.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Knee has been playing up again so been taking things easy ish. Good intense session with @sean 162

Close stance squats

60kg x8

100kg x8

140kg x8

150kg x10

Drop set 100kg x25

Paused leg press

300kg x 8 x 3

Drop set 200kg x10??

Glute ham raises

4 sets 12, 10,8,7

Seated calf

40kg x 18 ish x 3

35kg x 20

The drop sets are the killers. No knee pain. Hope to improve on stats next week


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Regardless of weights buddy ur body is changing weekly! Turning into a bodybuilder!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Regardless of weights buddy ur body is changing weekly! Turning into a bodybuilder!


I must be doing something! Haha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Knee has been playing up again so been taking things easy ish. Good intense session with @sean 162
> 
> Close stance squats
> 
> ...


Beastly leg sesh!! Doing well mate and to say ur cutting strength is still there! Are u cycling anything?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Beastly leg sesh!! Doing well mate and to say ur cutting strength is still there! Are u cycling anything?


Just a solid session there. Had 170kg before now. 200kg by Christmas hopefully. Paused leg press is the bitch! PM'd ya


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Was always skinny as a kid but those fookers have been there for 25 years.


Im the same, was a skinny runt at 21 but now these bastard handles won't go!!

Some good squat weights on that set mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are you natty mate? Don't think I've ever asked :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Are you natty mate? Don't think I've ever asked :laugh:


Of course!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Adz said:


> Im the same, was a skinny runt at 21 but now these bastard handles won't go!!
> 
> Some good squat weights on that set mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Am paying for it now.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Of course!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So whats your current weekly routine day to day mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> So whats your current weekly routine day to day mate?


Fasted hiit cardio 4-5 times a week. Training rotational basis 5-6 times a week. Individual body parts.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Fasted hiit cardio 4-5 times a week. Training rotational basis 5-6 times a week. Individual body parts.


Nice mate, whatever it is its obviously working for ya, looking good


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

150kg for reps lol, good stuff mate!

Fck knows how you manage 25 reps on squats, regardless of the weight haha.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

kiers said:


> 150kg for reps lol, good stuff mate!
> 
> Fck knows how you manage 25 reps on squats, regardless of the weight haha.


This bloke has lungs of a whale!

He just zones out


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> This bloke has lungs of a whale!
> 
> He just zones out


That's the first time I've resembled a whale and its been a compliment :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

kiers said:


> 150kg for reps lol, good stuff mate!
> 
> Fck knows how you manage 25 reps on squats, regardless of the weight haha.


Used to do 30, see the first few pages of this log. Mind you thats all I did.

As Sean says , I just zone out. Start very light and just get the body used to 20-30 reps. Its just practice after all.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah your squats are insane mate, beast


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah your squats are insane mate, beast


Nothing you can't do mate. Just practice


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing you can't do mate. Just practice


I'll be happy once I break 100kg for my sets, nearly there :lol:

Can't even imagine what your 1 rep max is? mg:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I'll be happy once I break 100kg for my sets, nearly there :lol:
> 
> Can't even imagine what your 1 rep max is? mg:


Dunno. Probably about 220kg but I'll have no knee afterwards so I ain't going to attempt it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno. Probably about 220kg but I'll have no knee afterwards so I ain't going to attempt it.


That's fair enough :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You look well in new avi buddy,good work


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> You look well in new avi buddy,good work


Cheers mate. Only took me 8.5 years! Cutting for a bit longer now then back to eating carbs in September. Yum yum


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers mate. Only took me 8.5 years! Cutting for a bit longer now then back to eating carbs in September. Yum yum


Mate it was worth it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah your squats are insane mate, beast





sxbarnes said:


> Nothing you can't do mate. Just practice


he's right dan, he talked me through it and im doing it now and can attest its a killer even at very light weight

i could do 5 x 130kg and on my first time doing the high reps i near died and thats only starting at 50kg....

yday i managed to 30 x 50kg, 30 x 60kg and 20 x 70kg, as he said just practice and build up and it will actually help your 1rm


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> he's right dan, he talked me through it and im doing it now and can attest its a killer even at very light weight
> 
> i could do 5 x 130kg and on my first time doing the high reps i near died and thats only starting at 50kg....
> 
> yday i managed to 30 x 50kg, 30 x 60kg and 20 x 70kg, as he said just practice and build up and it will actually help your 1rm


Glad its working mate. Tough but doable!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Glad its working mate. Tough but doable!


very tough lol

cant wait til i get 30-30-30, i then get to increase the weight.... :crying:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> very tough lol
> 
> cant wait til i get 30-30-30, i then get to increase the weight.... :crying:


No. Increase the weight when the 50kg gets to 30. So 60,70,80 next week mate.you might only get 10 or so at the 80kg but it will improve


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> No. Increase the weight when the 50kg gets to 30. So 60,70,80 next week mate.you might only get 10 or so at the 80kg but it will improve


increase the minimum when its at 30? dammit i hate you, my legs are aching already and its not next week, its tommorrow lol

alright ill start at 60 tomorrow, i'll PM you tomorrow if you dont mind and ask what the progression from that should be, thx again for the tips bud, i cant breathe or move after but i actually like it, its a nice sort of pain


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> increase the minimum when its at 30? dammit i hate you, my legs are aching already and its not next week, its tommorrow lol
> 
> alright ill start at 60 tomorrow, i'll PM you tomorrow if you dont mind and ask what the progression from that should be, thx again for the tips bud, i cant breathe or move after but i actually like it, its a nice sort of pain


You should do 60x30 OK tomorrow as that's first set and you have already done it 2nd set. The beauty on this is that the weights go up quite rapid. Never more than 2-3 weeks on the same weights.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Pm me whenever mate. No probs at all


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Leggos tonight.

Knee still playing up but getting better.Sean was on his warm down for his comp so went a rad heavier but not much.

Close stance squats

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 6 ??

170kg x 4

Drop set

140kg x6 ?? Then immediate

100kg x 11

Or something like that.

Paused leg press

200kg x8

300kg x8 x2

Then drop set 300kg x 8 then immediate 200kg x 11

Glute ham raises

Usual 12,10,8,4 rep job

Seated calf raises

35kg x 20 ish x 4

Reps were pretty poor on one set of leg press. Other than that happy with extra weight/ reps from earlier weeks. @sean 162 to confirm couple of sets/reps as can't remember!


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Interesting log pal!

I used to do high rep squats often on DC training. My best was 140 for 20. I used to feel so nervous before the leg session because I knew what was coming!

I don't envy you... they're a bloody killer!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Interesting log pal!
> 
> I used to do high rep squats often on DC training. My best was 140 for 20. I used to feel so nervous before the leg session because I knew what was coming!
> 
> I don't envy you... they're a bloody killer!


Yea my troublesome left knee always starts aching 30mins beforehand as if it knows what's gonna happen

Haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pretty much spot on buddy. Was over thr moon with my squatting even tho pansy weights. Form and mind muscle connection was spot on... Take into comsiderstion how lean you are now bud i dont personally dont think its ur knee . Just purely the fact ur half the man you use to be. But the better half. Crazy transformation alongside me on prep . Just think strength starting to show its taking its toll on u


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Pretty much spot on buddy. Was over thr moon with my squatting even tho pansy weights. Form and mind muscle connection was spot on... Take into comsiderstion how lean you are now bud i dont personally dont think its ur knee . Just purely the fact ur half the man you use to be. But the better half. Crazy transformation alongside me on prep . Just think strength starting to show its taking its toll on u


Yea you're spot on. Carbs are a calling


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Leggos tonight.
> 
> Knee still playing up but getting better.Sean was on his warm down for his comp so went a rad heavier but not much.
> 
> ...


Your gona be building some mega set of wheels by now some good strength there buddy!!! Surely you should be getting some vids up I would be dying to show off!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Your gona be building some mega set of wheels by now some good strength there buddy!!! Surely you should be getting some vids up I would be dying to show off!!


Hopefully mate. Had been blanking the leg press whilst doing the high rep squats so quads hadn't really got much size on them. Have been holding my own on leg press whilst on this cut so when I start bulking properly weight should fly up and growth on quads...

Theres a few vids a few pages back. May/June time...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

So do u believe leg press is the mass builder for legs? My friend believes this. Oh must have missed the vids il scroll back when I get home from work and back on the wifi.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> So do u believe leg press is the mass builder for legs? My friend believes this. Oh must have missed the vids il scroll back when I get home from work and back on the wifi.


Pscarb doesn't squat and look at his wheels lol

Barnes is like the T2000 of squats!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pscarb doesn't squat and look at his wheels lol
> 
> Barnes is like the T2000 of squats!!


I always thought squats were king but since dropping leg press I have noticed a drop in size.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> So do u believe leg press is the mass builder for legs? My friend believes this. Oh must have missed the vids il scroll back when I get home from work and back on the wifi.


Yea it seems to be. Probably that you're moving 400-500kg!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Pscarb doesn't squat and look at his wheels lol
> 
> Barnes is like the T2000 of squats!!


I feel like the WD40 of squats some times....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You still cutting atm mate or maintaining till bulk?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You still cutting atm mate or maintaining till bulk?


Stopped cutting yesterday. Adding in carbs slowly now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Stopped cutting yesterday. Adding in carbs slowly now


 :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

End of cut so some bloody pics. Can you guess which is which?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's superb transformation mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

only one chin in the 3rd pic


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> That's superb transformation mate. :thumbup1:


Cheers. 2 stone lighter and probably 70% there I guess. Finish it off next year


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> only one chin in the 3rd pic


Phone changed colour too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome transformation, great work. Now you can join me in fat Fridays! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Awesome transformation, great work. Now you can join me in fat Fridays! :thumb:


Thats a deal! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Working throughout Notting hill carnival FFS so

Legs today....

Gym very busy. All three squat racks used for non squat exercises...

So... Paused Leg Press

200kg x 8

300kg x 8 x 3

300kg x 8 + dropset 200kg x 15

Then the new super hack squat!! Had knee issues with other onesw but not this one. Didn't know how much would go so...

70lb x 8

140lb x 8

210lb x 8

280lb x 8

370lb x 8

460lb x 8

550lb x 8 (starting to get difficult now...) Think I know where I will start next week.

Close Stance squats

Now free, but legs wobbly...

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

Sacked the rest off as thought damage would occur.

Seated calf raise

70lb x 20 x 2

120lb x 10

70lb x 10

Horizontal calf press

Loved this!

180lb x 20-30 x 3

So no knee issues and stamina creeping back slowly... :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Inb4somesmart****satsthereisnt550lbonthere


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

So Legs day again...

Thursday 28th August

NOTE: Due to the weights being a mixture of lbs and kgs in this gym. All weights will be slightly heavier than that stated. Eg 20kg = 45lbs.

Close stance squats

60kg x 5

90kg x 5

130kg x 5

Then a very poor

150kg x 3

Went back to

130kg x 5

150kg x 3 (again!)

Immediate drop set

90kg x 17 (still poor)

Lack of carbs, lack of "supplementation" and lack of practice. I reckon!

Paused Leg Press

180kg x 8

280kg x 8 x 2

300kg x 8 x 2

Immediate drop set

230kg x 6 (poor)

2nd immediate drop set

180kg x 6

Vertical Hack Squat. (There is a horizontal one)

180kg x 8

260kg x 8 x 3

Glute ham raises.

16 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps.

Getting there with these

Horizontal Calf press

160lb x 30

160lb x 20

160lb x 10

160lb x 5

By this point I didnt care what I pressed. 160lb was left there from before.

Another sesh in 4-5 days. Hope squats improve!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> So Legs day again...
> 
> Thursday 28th August
> 
> ...


Good work there matey impressive hack squat!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Good work there matey impressive hack squat!!


Cheers. 550lb sounds better though. Not bad for third exercise!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Up them fookin carbs! Not the fats or the protein!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Up them fookin carbs! Not the fats or the protein!


Haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Loking good and lifting good,,,,,top man!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Wed 3rd September.

Another weak day squatting. Reckon it'll be a twhile before I get back to normal.

Anyway...

Close Stance Squats

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x fail

Dropset

100kg x 20

The 160kg was actually 164.8kg . This is a problem with plates in lbs and kgs here....

Paused Leg Press

200kg x 8

250kg x 8

300kg x 8 x 2

Immediate dropset

200kg x 14

Linear Hack Press

180lb x 8

270lb x 8

320lb x 8

Nice little machine not used before. You use your glutes to move the weight rather than yourb whole top half. Unless anyone knows better..

Single leg leg press

50kg x 20 x 3

Killer session this. Legs were a write off

Glute Ham Raises

12 reps, 10, 8

No time for calves.

Despite the poor squatting I'm sure I trained to my max. More fuel arriving at the end of the week:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Tuesday 9th September

Close stance squats

(weight in lbs + bar)

90lbs x 5 (60kg)

180lbs x 5 (101kg)

270lbs x 5 (142kg)

290lbs x 5 (151kg)

310lbs x 3 (160kg)

Immediate dropset after the 310lbs

180lbs x 22 (101kg)

So, nice small improvements. More carbs this week

Paused leg press (Close stance)

150kg x 8

200kg x 8

250kg x 8

290kg x 8

330kg x 8 x 3

Immediate drop set after the 330kg

200kg x 16

Normal leg press

200kg x 17

Someone was using MY hack squat machine.

Glute Ham raises

12,10, 8, 8, 6

Horizontal Calf Press

110lbs x 30 x 2

160lbs x 20

160lbs x 15

Was done! Strength slowly coming back. Am still same weight and bf at the mo.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

YOUR hack squat machine lmao Beasty sessions mate keep me coming!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> YOUR hack squat machine lmao Beasty sessions mate keep me coming!


Yea. The cheek of it! :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Wed 10th Sept

Upper. as promised.

Right shoulder still playing up so workout still in rehab zone.

Incline DB press

28kgs x 8 x 2

30kg x 8 x 2

30kg x 4

28kg x 10

Been gradually moving these up from 22.5kg so hopefully 32kg or 70lb next week.

Assisted Dips

BW -10 x 8

BW - 8 x 8

BW - 6 x 8

BW - 4 x 8 x 3

Always been to heavy and never really done the exercise so hopefully these will fly up in the next weeks.

OHP

60kg x 5

60kg x 3

50kg x 5 easy

55kg x 5 x 2

Bit rusty with these but have seen steady improvements over the months

Iso incline shoulder press

40kg x 8

70kg x 8 x 2

80kg x 4

40kg x 10

Seat is really low on this

Lat Raises 8kg x 8 x 5

Rear Lat Raises 8kg x 8 x 2

6kg x 8 x 3

Cable Crossovers

5 sets. Think weight was about 30kg , its called 10 on the stack

This normally pre exhausts chest for some benching, but forgot slingshot.

Lat Raises Cables

8 on stack, x 10 x 4

6 on stack x 20 x 5

Currently training chest every 5 days or so, trying to build it up again. Shoulders get done once a week


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Man I feel weak after looking at them numbers today lol

My giant set on shoulders with high reps meant my weights went wayyyyyyyyyy down, embarrassed to say actual numbers :lol:

All looking good in here mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Man I feel weak after looking at them numbers today lol
> 
> My giant set on shoulders with high reps meant my weights went wayyyyyyyyyy down, embarrassed to say actual numbers :lol:
> 
> All looking good in here mate


Cheers mate. Your delts look brill. Had shoulder injury for 1.5 years now , hopefully on its last legs now.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers mate. Your delts look brill. Had shoulder injury for 1.5 years now , hopefully on its last legs now.


Cheers buddy, never struggled developing delts, they just make my chest and arms look puny :lol:

Ah sheet, shoulders seem to be easily injured for alot of people! What did you do to it?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy, never struggled developing delts, they just make my chest and arms look puny :lol:
> 
> Ah sheet, shoulders seem to be easily injured for alot of people! What did you do to it?


was behind neck press on the Smith. Dont use it now!

Same here mate. Delts pop up without much weight but chest struggles.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> was behind neck press on the Smith. Dont use it now!
> 
> Same here mate. Delts pop up without much weight but chest struggles.


Been watching alot of Ben Pakulski videos on contracting the chest and has really helped!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Been watching alot of Ben Pakulski videos on contracting the chest and has really helped!!


Nice one. Will have a look later


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. Will have a look later


Gona try this myself next week looks good.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Gona try this myself next week looks good.


Try it as a superset or even better giant set with other presses and flys. Prepare to use next to no weight lol but the pump will be unrivalled mate!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Still not watched it. Will use the WiFi at work


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Mon 15th sept

Legs with seano

Laying ham curls

Not really one if my exercises so took caution

70kg x 8 x 3

90kg x 8 x 2

Close stance Squats

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

150kg x 8

160kg x 6

170kg x 4

180kg x 2 but they are really 0

Drop set

130kg x 11

130kg x 12

Paused hack squat

100kg x 8 x 4

Leg press

200kg x 8 x 5

With only 30sec between sets.

Starts off easy but gruesome at the end. Worst part is the waiting. You just wanna do another set.

Strength increased despite low bw. More carbs this week


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Mon 15th sept
> 
> Legs with seano
> 
> ...


Do paused hacks myself mate, fcuking brutal!!!

And Leg Press with little rest, bet lactic acid was horrible!

Good session mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Do paused hacks myself mate, fcuking brutal!!!
> 
> And Leg Press with little rest, bet lactic acid was horrible!
> 
> Good session mate


Cheers. We really enjoyed it. First one so gives us something to build on


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Mon 15th sept
> 
> Legs with seano
> 
> ...


Just so ya know that hammie machine the 90 is lbs mate not kg . U ent quite that strong yet haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Just so ya know that hammie machine the 90 is lbs mate not kg . U ent quite that strong yet haha


Doh! And I thought I was strong


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sun 21st sept

Legs with seano

Glute ham raises

8,6,6

Laying ham curls

70lb x 8 x 2

90lb x 8 x 2

70lb x 8 x 2

Close stance Squats

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 4

170kg x 4

Drop set

130kg x 12

Paused hack squat

100kg x 8 x 2

150kg x 6 x 2

Leg press

200kg x 8 x 5

With only 30sec between sets.

Only got tedious by set 4 so this week so weights to be upped next.

Average session. Leg press and hack squat getting better. Stalled on squats but more carbs later on this week


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Sun 21st sept
> 
> Legs with seano
> 
> ...


I like your idea of average!!! Impressive I would say!! Just finished a dirty high rep legs sesh myself feel like throwing up!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I like your idea of average!!! Impressive I would say!! Just finished a dirty high rep legs sesh myself feel like throwing up!!


Haha. Just think I should be knocking on the door of 180kg at the mo. 160kg felt heavy today.

You on the high reps now? How did they go? How many?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You with a coach mate or just adjust things as you feel?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You with a coach mate or just adjust things as you feel?


No mate. Just do what I want.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> No mate. Just do what I want.


The best way IMHO


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Just think I should be knocking on the door of 180kg at the mo. 160kg felt heavy today.
> 
> You on the high reps now? How did they go? How many?


Stil impressive! I worked upto on the leg press 385kg x8 slow reps then dropped down straight after to 250kg x22reps then 220kg x18 200kg x15 final was 150kg x15 was sick after! Been home 2 hour and stil on wobbly legs! Ha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Stil impressive! I worked upto on the leg press 385kg x8 slow reps then dropped down straight after to 250kg x22reps then 220kg x18 200kg x15 final was 150kg x15 was sick after! Been home 2 hour and stil on wobbly legs! Ha


Excellent stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sat 27th sept

Legs down Steveo

Close stance Squats

135lb x 5

225lb x 5

295lb x 5

345lb x 6

365lb x 1, didnt want 2

Again, disappointed with the squats may add leg extension warm ups again and try singles to get to 180kg then drop down to a good set at 160kg/170kg

Dropsets

295lb x 14, 295lb x 10

These are going up!

Paused hack squat

on MY hack squat machine!

100kg x 8 x 1

150kg x 8 x 2

200kg x 8 x 2

Improvement on last week

Was absolutely ruined after these

Leg press

200kg x 8 x 5

30sec between sets. All over in 3mins 13sec

Horizontal Calf Press

270lb x 20 x 4

270lb x 10 x 1

Was lightheaded and still out of breath some 30mins later.

Post WO Lion Bar cereal was epic!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lion bar cereal is good but this beats it....



Paused hacks are a b1tch!!

Top work bud


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Lion bar cereal is good but this beats it....
> 
> View attachment 159135
> 
> ...


No worries. Extra supplies are imminent.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> No worries. Exra supplies are imminent.


Just about make it out :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Just about make it out :lol:


Am running out of space. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice stash you've got there


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Nice stash you've got there


About four bowl fulls!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sunday Oct 5

Early morning legs....

Lying ham curls

70lb x 8

90lb x 8

70lb x 8

50lb x 8

Close stance squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

Then 160kg x 6

170kg x 3

Drop sets

140kg x 11

130kg x 10

Gonna do 150 and 160 as main sets next week and hopefully up reps.

Paused hack squats

100kg x 8

150kg x 8

120kg x 8 x 2

Up a tad on this machine. Easier down steveo

Leg press 4 sets, 30 secs rest

240kg x 8 x 3

200kg x 8

In 3mins 18 sec.

So so session still a bit worn out from Saturday and reps could be better but happy nevertheless


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lying leg curls before squats are awesome aren't they!

Find I'm stronger and can go deeper on squats after them


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Lying leg curls before squats are awesome aren't they!
> 
> Find I'm stronger and can go deeper on squats after them


Tbh I've never really done em until now. think next weeks will be interesting though.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Lying leg curls before squats are awesome aren't they!
> 
> Find I'm stronger and can go deeper on squats after them


Yep really warm them hammies and glutes up. Had this conversation with Big jim. Can get much better form and connection during squats this way.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Leggos. Lying ham curl 5x70lb, squats 135lb x6,225lb x5, 315lb x5, 325lb x9, 335lb x8, 315lb x7, 295lb x8. High rep hacks 250lb x 20,18,16. 180lb x14. Horizontal calf press 270lb x 30x2, 270lb x 14

was Fooked. Still am


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hams / quads

lying ham raises

90lb x 8 x 5

hack squats

210lb x 20,18,16,14,12

now drained.

paused squats

225lb x 8 x 3

single leg press

80kg x 8 x 5

seated calf press

230lb x 30 x 5

still getting used to the intensity of this programme. am secretly loving/loathing chest/back tomorrow


----------

